
Ask HN: Electronics Components Market - n_t
Trying to scope what kind of opportunities exist in making electronics components (microchip&#x2F;generic IC), aimed for makers and tinkerers. What is the main driving force in this domain - low price or low power or specialty components or open source products<p>An example would Espressif, but even though it is 12 years old, I couldn&#x27;t find much written about it. Anyone has any insight why it is such a success, what is their business model? Thanks!
======
ksaj
Look at the many electronic devices for Raspberry Pi and Arduino. The
good/interesting ones get funded really fast even if they already have dozens
of competitors. So it seems opportunities do abound.

